# Hawg Fest RSVP



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

If you are planning on attending the Hawg Fest and NOT fishing the tournament please let us know how many will be attending.

We are trying to get an estimate for total attendance.

Just post you intent here.

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Just Me!!!!!! I will be there Sat around 5 am


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

me and 1 other guest ,thanx,van


----------



## MIKIE (Sep 14, 2004)

I will be their with one guest. MIKE


----------



## Chucky (Apr 6, 2006)

My 2 boys and myself. Thanks,
Chuck


----------



## bigfoot27 (Apr 13, 2004)

I'll be there with 1 guest.

Darryl


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Save room for 2.

BKR43050
Toolman

Tim


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I have one other coming besides my team.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

I'll have a 4 man crew +2 extras for a grand total of 6...!


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Kim,
I'm in for myself and one other, to be determined. 
Scott.


----------



## walleye60 (Feb 13, 2005)

There will probably be 3 of us.Can`t wait.


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

We'll have a 3 person crew and I think my wife and 2 daughters may show up Saturday evening to meet some of the fishing gods.


----------



## JOHN BOY (Sep 1, 2004)

Coming there will be 4 of us . not fishing John Boy


----------



## Shadowolf (May 29, 2006)

I think I'm for sure going to go and I'll try to bring my brother along so 2


----------



## OhYeah (Apr 29, 2005)

1 for sure.

GR


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

K Gone, just one?? That's all the women you and Frank could round up?????


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Three of us.


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

COmmodore 64 said:


> We'll have a 3 person crew and I think my wife and 2 daughters may show up Saturday evening to meet some of the fishing gods.


My wife and daughters will not be there. So it will just be our Hawgfest crew, I think, which will be 3.


----------



## n8arw (Apr 28, 2004)

Put me down for 4


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

Three in for tubuzz.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Yep, it will be Frank, myself and a guy I work with fishing the tourney, and my woman is coming to the party afterwards, I told her I'm going to make her head spin with all the fishing and boat talk. She is happy tourney season is over, it's been a long one this year, I told her it's not over yet. told her about the night shootouts and she said awesome! LOL


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

I maybe coming so count me in.need get a seat.want to fish.if any one needs me to fill in I am availible


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

Myself & possibly 1 other.


----------



## Kershmon (Sep 14, 2007)

In addition to our 4 man team we will have 3 adults and 3 kids (kids won't eat much)


----------



## MIKIE (Sep 14, 2004)

I will be their with one guest. Mike


----------



## JOHN BOY (Sep 1, 2004)

yes 2are coming


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

myself & wife


----------



## bigfoot27 (Apr 13, 2004)

Some things have come up and I have to regret that I won't be making it to this year's hawgfest.

Darryl


----------



## jimmyb (Feb 2, 2006)

Wife and I will be there.


----------



## bananaboat (Jun 6, 2006)

Me and my wife will be attending.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Me & wife For Dinner and talk.


----------

